# anyone with bagged c-10 pics



## caddywagon

wanna see some bagged c-10 pics???????


----------



## caddywagon

no one has a bagged c-10 on here i got a 1985 c10 just wanted to see some rides


----------



## 58 Del-pala

I got a 68 in my shop right now I am putting bags on and I will have an 82 once this one is done. The 82 has 24's on it and he doesn't want to modify the body so it will only get a minor drop but the 68 will be low. I will get pics of it as I am working on it.


----------



## GrimReaper

redoing this 4 09









these r some pixs i found


----------



## elitdogg

this is my next investment  c-10's layed out are the sex


----------



## Josh137

My bagged 67.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 12 2009, 10:16 PM~12989407
> *redoing this 4 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these r some pixs i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that is a fuckin chop top


----------



## 63ss

> _Originally posted by Josh137_@Feb 15 2009, 11:40 AM~13008580
> *My bagged 67.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I though all 67s had the small window in the back?


----------



## 58 Del-pala

here is the 68 I just finished for a customer.


----------



## texmex

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Feb 20 2009, 03:41 PM~13062094
> *here is the 68 I just finished for a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :cheesy:


----------



## HectorDaCockyPenis

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 12 2009, 10:16 PM~12989407
> *redoing this 4 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these r some pixs i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the green one isn't bagged, that's juiced.


----------



## My63impala

ok that first c10 that’s chopped so much there is no way you can fit in that thing and if you do the steering wheel is blocking the whole windshield. but i got to hand it to you it looks cool.


----------



## GrimReaper

it had goten a smaller seering wheel


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS




----------



## copapaint




----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 12 2009, 10:16 PM~12989407
> *redoing this 4 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these r some pixs i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Clean!!! that chop top is to much.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 12 2009, 11:16 PM~12989407
> *redoing this 4 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these r some pixs i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the last couple are not bagged, they are juiced.


----------



## blythe_mechanic

nice trucks


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@May 24 2009, 06:33 PM~13986370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DO YOU HAVE MORE PICS OF THIS ONE? LOOKS CLEAN .


----------



## copapaint

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Jun 5 2009, 10:55 AM~14104256
> *DO YOU HAVE MORE PICS OF THIS ONE? LOOKS CLEAN .
> *


Yes Sir, will post for ya


----------



## GrimReaper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtUyXhjMwC0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv0FoO_myTI


----------



## My63impala

c-10 build up

^^ there are a ton more on youtube just go to bagged c-10 i saw about 20 vids


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jun 8 2009, 10:19 AM~14125394
> *c-10 build up
> 
> ^^ there are a ton more on youtube just go to bagged c-10 i saw about 20 vids
> *



damm. wonder wat the truck looks like done


----------



## My63impala

ya i know they left us hangin but still was pretty cool build and should help this guy out


----------



## livnlow713

yea I was looking forward to see the truck done at the end of the video.
maybe theres aother video with more


----------



## copapaint




----------



## geezzus

Hey I been here reading for about two months and so i decided to introduce myself. about three month I got bit by the bug and decided to build this truck. I sold my 2003 F150 for a project truck that I cant drive go figure ??? But here she is let me know what yall think. Im trying to hurry cause Im think of moving back up north.
This is when I 1st got it, :character0042:
























After a working on it for a month this is where im at.


----------



## My63impala

looks good i got a 87 that i want to bag or just get to the progress as yours it looks about the same now how much did it cost you total to do everything and if you dont mind list it 
Thank you AJ


----------



## geezzus

Im about $2500 into it but when i got the truck it was gutted out. I replaced doors and shaved almost everyting.


----------



## copapaint

> _Originally posted by geezzus_@Jun 13 2009, 08:42 AM~14178817
> *Im about $2500 into it but when i got the truck it was gutted out. I replaced doors and shaved almost everyting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Good


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Jun 18 2009, 06:14 PM~14232232
> *Looking Good
> *


x2. is the back bagged too or just the front.


----------



## harborarea310




----------



## harborarea310

its for sale too!


----------



## geezzus

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jun 18 2009, 05:18 PM~14232270
> *x2. is the back bagged too or just the front.
> *


Next week Ill bagged the back, it just sitting on the frame without a c notch.


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Jun 18 2009, 09:38 PM~14235530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its for sale too!
> *


4's? looks good with the factory trim!!


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by geezzus_@Jun 22 2009, 11:31 PM~14268915
> *Next week Ill bagged the back, it just sitting on the frame without a c notch.
> *


what part of texas you from?


----------



## geezzus

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jun 23 2009, 08:44 AM~14271659
> *what part of texas you from?
> *



Northside 45 and 1960, where you at?


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by geezzus_@Jun 23 2009, 02:29 PM~14274162
> *Northside 45 and 1960, where you at?
> *


 I-10 and 610, on the east side.

we going to 1960 this weekend to pick my bro-inlaws truck from mind2metal


----------



## geezzus

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jun 23 2009, 05:43 PM~14276615
> *I-10 and 610, on the east side.
> 
> we going to 1960 this weekend to pick my bro-inlaws truck from mind2metal
> *


I also have a spot on Normady I stay at. :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by geezzus_@Jun 23 2009, 09:34 PM~14278399
> *I also have a spot on Normady I stay at. :biggrin:
> *


i stay of federal rd. 1 exit before normandy


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Jun 18 2009, 10:38 PM~14235530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its for sale too!
> *



that's a sexy truck!


----------



## My63impala

want to see more i am about to start my 87 c10


----------



## harborarea310

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Jun 18 2009, 09:38 PM~14235530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its for sale too!
> *


still for sale fellas


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 13 2009, 12:16 AM~12989407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone else notice how crooked that chop is? :uh:


----------



## drunk monkey




----------



## My63impala

nice truck man has anyone bodydropped a 87 c10 how does it look


----------



## R0L0

we are in the process of baggin my wife's c-10 right now... there is a build up topic in the project rides...


----------



## trixed

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Aug 1 2009, 03:34 PM~14647490
> *nice truck man has anyone bodydropped a 87 c10 how does it look
> *


this one is not done yet but it is body dropped for 26's all the way around


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by trixed_@Aug 8 2009, 12:55 PM~14712124
> *this one is not done yet but it is body dropped for 26's all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

MY 71


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Aug 8 2009, 03:37 PM~14712892
> *MY 71
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## copapaint




----------



## My63impala

holy crap bagged on 26s looks sick you should start a build topic and do you have any pics of your rear setup


----------



## trixed

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Aug 13 2009, 06:27 PM~14761887
> *holy crap bagged on 26s looks sick you should start a build topic and do you have any pics of your rear setup
> *


i didn't take pics while i was working on it, but will once my friend wants to get started on it again, i will take pics...... all i have to do is reinforce the frame, build the 4-link, tranny crossmember, tunnel for drive shaft and tranny, tub firewall


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by trixed_@Aug 8 2009, 01:55 PM~14712124
> *this one is not done yet but it is body dropped for 26's all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




holy shit that truck looks wicked!

is it channeled as well!?


----------



## trixed

nope stock floor, i just shaved the bottom of the frame after i stuck 2x4x1/4....


----------



## CHIQUILIN

PIC OF MY HOMEBOYS TRUK SITTN ON 22" KO'S
WE BAGGED IT UNDER THA SHADE TREES uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Aug 11 2009, 09:41 AM~14733867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love these c10 truckz


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Aug 8 2009, 03:37 PM~14712892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


something about big colored spokes!!! clean shit!


----------



## geezzus

heres mine :biggrin: 
Fully aired up
























Layed out


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## mazdawg78

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Jun 18 2009, 10:38 PM~14235530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its for sale too!
> *


where you located?


----------



## ricardo408

ttt for sexy c10s!!!!


----------



## BONZEYE




----------



## lowfreeze

used to be mine.....


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln

will have my 65 c10 shortbed done in a while. going to the rocker with it. z'd frame, 1 ton crossmember, everything boxed in and plated for strength.


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by BONZEYE_@Mar 7 2010, 12:13 PM~16820349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: SUCCESS!


----------



## 80chevy

Back to the drawing board....


----------



## 80chevy




----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by 80chevy_@Apr 13 2010, 11:37 AM~17179165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: thats one badass c10


----------



## DallasLatino05

some nice c10s :thumbsup:


----------



## copapaint

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@May 9 2010, 03:07 PM~17435975
> *  :thumbsup: thats one badass  c10
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## 66since96

any 60's, early 70's models.?


----------



## baggedout81

My buddys 65 fleetside


----------

